# ACS Status has been changed to 'In Progress' from 'With Assessor'



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

I sent my ACS application last week. In a couple of days, it had been changed to 'Allocated ' to 'With Assessor' and moved to Stage 4. Today, it has been changed to "In Progress" and stays in Stage 4. Does anyone have any idea if my application is being under the usual process?
Thank you.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Expect a result within a month. My application went to stage 4 on its third day, but got my assessment only on day 26


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

With the current ACS trends, so with assessor means that you should expect the result soon. May be within 3-4 working days.
That's what happened with me and my spouse's acs.


----------



## Cubiscus (Feb 24, 2015)

Mine too, took 2 weeks in total and about a week after the status changed to 'with assessor'.


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

Dear All,
I just got my ACS result this morning and its positive. It took 5 working days actually.
But, in the result, first two years of my experience has been deducted from my 4.5 years of experiences. So, should i be eligible for the 5 points in EOi for the 3 years of experience category. Without this 5 point, i have 55 points to apply.
Can anyone of you guys help me with this.

And, thank u all


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Overseas work experience in nominated occupation will fetch you 5 points if experience between 3-5 yrs


----------

